# JabirOS 1.0.1 is released!



## prp-e (Aug 14, 2013)

We're pleased to announce new release of The new JabirOS after a long time! This version is based on FreeBSD 9.2-RC1. In this version we've added  OpenBox as default window manager and SLiM as default display manager.

In this release, we don't have any web browser, player or office suite. You can install them after using pkg_add.

And we have a new installer called jabirinstall. jabirinstall is a simple shell script. The installation process is very similar to ArchBSD/Archlinux. you can find the installation guide here.

Source: http://jabirproject.org/jabiros-1-0-1-is-released/


----------



## da1 (Aug 14, 2013)

How many more forks (this is slowly turning into "distros") will we see before people realize there is another way?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 14, 2013)

da1 said:
			
		

> How many more forks (this is slowly turning into "distros") will we see before people realize there is another way?



Exactly.


----------



## TiberiusDuval (Aug 14, 2013)

da1 said:
			
		

> How many more forks (this is slowly turning into "distros") will we see before people realize there is another way?



Right. Something like Debian-kFreeBSD and ArchBSD are not either proper forks or distro's as they only use FreeBSD's kernel, instead of the whole base system, but this? Who needs this kind of project? FreeBSD is for someone who's wanting to customise everything they have and PC-BSD for others. You can customise even PC-BSD quite a lot if the stock configuration does not meet your demands.


----------



## prp-e (Aug 15, 2013)

TiberiusDuval said:
			
		

> Right. Something like Debian-kFreeBSD and ArchBSD are not either proper forks or distro's as they only use FreeBSD's kernel, instead of the whole base system, but this? Who needs this kind of project? FreeBSD is for someone who's wanting to customise everything they have and PC-BSD for others. You can customise even PC-BSD quite a lot if the stock configuration does not meet your demands.


Our OS is a different distro/fork of FreeBSD. You can test it


----------



## throAU (Aug 15, 2013)

prp-e said:
			
		

> Our OS is a different distro/fork of FreeBSD.You can test it



What does it offer that I do not get with FreeBSD (serious question)?


----------



## da1 (Aug 15, 2013)

I second that. 

And, simply saying "test it" will not get it to be popular. A list of unique features (that like @throAU said you "do not get with FreeBSD") would be a huge plus but they have to be unique to your so called distro.

As far as I can see, your version is simply a distro and not a fork (fork = DragonFlyBSD, where there are significant changes to the kernel, FS, etc). Sorry to keep bashing this but this reminds me a bit of the CommixWall incident where the developer created a web-interface and "forked" OpenBSD. If any of you recall, this led to Theo being... well, Theo... and things did not go well from that point on. What I'm saying is that this eye-candy of yours can be turned into a port for instance (I'm giving the same advice as an OpenBSD developer gave to the original ComixWall developer).

I'm sorry but simply putting a customized wallpaper and GUI does NOT make a fork.

PS: You might want to look up Eric Turgeon. He did the same with his version of FreeBSD but at least (I beg your pardon) had the decency of not calling it a fork and simply said (something along the lines of) "I did it to better understand FreeBSD".


----------

